# Apple confirms it is working on self-driving cars



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

There have been rumors over the last couple years that Apple had interest in the autonomous vehicle market. Now, according to a statement by Apple to the the head of the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration, they finally confirmed that they are hard at work on the technology to develop automated transportation.

Unfortunately no real details were given, but Apple emphasized how automated vehicles are a life-saving technology and can help prevent many crashes and fatalities each year.



> "The company is investing heavily in the study of machine learning and automation, and is excited about the potential of automated systems in many areas, including transportation," said the letter from Steve Kenner, Apple's director of product integrity.





> Kenner ended the letter by saying: "Apple looks forward to collaborating with NHTSA and other stakeholders so that the significant societal benefits of automated vehicles can be realised safely, responsibly and expeditiously."


_Source The Guardian_


----------

